# Is this normal for poison ivy?



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

So I got into poison ivy a couple of weeks ago. 

For the first week, it was very mild (but, I was still on steroids for my recently diagnosed Crohn's disease). But ever since coming off the prednisone it's been getting worse. 
I've gone from just a few blisters on my wrists, to a few more on my ankles, to both of my hands having it. It's on my stomach, upper legs and even a few on my face. 

Now, that could be a perfectly normal reaction (particularly without the inflammatory suppression of the steroid). But at the same time, how long does it usually take to finish "developing?" 

I see my doc on Thursday, so I'll ask her too. Any thoughts would be appreciated, though.


----------



## Suzyq2u (May 17, 2010)

Sounds like it's spreading pretty quick, might want to have the doc take a look at it sooner.... Might need a steroid injection, probably what was keeping it at bay initially. Hope you feel better soon : /


----------



## 36376 (Jan 24, 2009)

Definately go now, don't wait. We just went through a severe case of poison ivy with my youngest son. Steroids and antibiotics.


----------



## Lada (Jun 7, 2008)

My hubby got it bad a couple of weekends ago, and it was about 5-6 days and still spreading before he finally caved and went in. They gave him a prescription for prednisone, and it started clearing up very quickly. They didn't recommend the shot for him. It sounds almost like yours was just being held at bay by the steroids and didn't have a chance to fully develop. 

He has Crohn's too; you have my sympathies on that front. He has been very blessed that aside from his first bowel resection 11 years ago, he has not had to have any invasive surgeries (has had a couple of absesses drained, but that's it).


----------



## collegeboundgal (Jul 17, 2005)

lol. I get poison ivy several times every summer (I have goats). the Doctor knows me very well. (as in he'll just call in a prescription by the end of the summer) I always try and hold off going till its really bad. usally starts as a small spot on my arm, but by the end of a week the underside of both arms and going down my legs, are swollen, weeping, and iching. I've tried everything known to man for it. over the counter, out in the woods, and on the black market. lol. I'll finally break down (dont even wait anymore, see, with age does come wisdom!) and go get not only the shot, but prednisone in pill form. after doing this about 4-5 times a year I'm the only person I can think of who gains 20 lbs from getting poison ivy... lol.


----------



## barnyardgal (Sep 21, 2009)

I an no doctor but what works for me with poision ivy/oak is 'liquid bandaid' or 'new skin' & you can find it in the bandaid section at Walmart or drug stores...

I mainly use the new skin (they both about the same thing) but it comes with a little brush & you brush it on the area you want to cover and it drys the ivy up & stops the itching..works great!!

Also works on tick bites & burns is also what i use it for...

Good luck...


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

It's an every year event for me. My dr. told me it spreads through your blood, not by the blisters breaking. He said when it gets in your blood stream it can spread to any part of your body.


----------



## MNBobcat (Feb 4, 2011)

I have the cure. Honest. 

Take a pin/needle and break all of the blisters open. Then pour chlorox bleach on the open blisters and wash with warm water. It will sting a bit but not badly. The blisters will weep a clear liquid. Keep pouring the chlorox onto the blisters and keep washing the area. Do it over and over again.

The chlorox seems to kill the oils that cause the poison ivy to spread. After the chlorox treatment, those blisters will be completely dry and scabbed over by the next morning. Providing you didn't miss any, your poison ivy will be gone.


----------



## Suzyq2u (May 17, 2010)

I haven't ever tried it because I haven't ever had a reaction (no clue why) but I was told felznaptha works well (laundry bar soap).


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

Poison ivy blisters are usually in a line. The pred was most likely masking the allergic reaction. You really should have the doc look at your rash. Are you taking any new medications?


----------



## Jenn (Nov 9, 2004)

I fear this could be an infection of your recent poison ivy rash. Any fever? You might not have one with steroids so recently on board. Call your doctor about starting antibiotics without being seen or about being seen ASAP.


----------



## kirkmcquest (Oct 21, 2010)

I just got over some pretty nasty poison ivy, it was all over my face, neck, arms chest and head. It started very mild for the first 4 days I just thought I had a minor case...then it got real bad for about a week, then it dried up and now is only a very minor irritation. 

I never went to the Dr. for shots or anything, I just let it run its course like I had done as a child. It only stayed really bad for a few days then gradually got better and better. Take piping hot showers ( feels really good and dries it out ), followed by cool ( takes away the itch). Get some calimine lotion.


----------



## oldmania (Jan 25, 2007)

Kirkmcquest, I agree with you about the hot showers. I get poison ivy every year - I avoid it but my dog doesn't. The only relief I get is from scalding showers directly on the blisters. I don't follow the hot spray with cool spray. I don't like taking steroids and the otc lotions just don't work, so I am happy to have discovered that this lessens the severity and the duration of the poison ivy.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Suzyq2u said:


> I haven't ever tried it because I haven't ever had a reaction (no clue why) but I was told felznaptha works well (laundry bar soap).


DH got into it last year (first time in 20+ yrs). The Fels Naptha soap was the only thing that started drying it up. It's a harsh soap, so I wouldn't use it on anyone that has sensitive skin or anyone under 3. It tool weeks maybe 3 or 4 till it was all gone.

My MIL and FIL were young and dumb at one time. Long story short they burned poison ivy and MIL breathed it in. She had nothing but extreme reactions to it from then on. MIL finally started getting over that by taking poison ivy pills everyday (yes, the oils from the ivy are in the pill).


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

Go to the Dr. , You do NOT want it in your throat and lungs


----------



## Kazahleenah (Nov 3, 2004)

MNBobcat said:


> I have the cure. Honest.
> 
> Take a pin/needle and break all of the blisters open. Then pour chlorox bleach on the open blisters and wash with warm water. It will sting a bit but not badly. The blisters will weep a clear liquid. Keep pouring the chlorox onto the blisters and keep washing the area. Do it over and over again.
> 
> The chlorox seems to kill the oils that cause the poison ivy to spread. After the chlorox treatment, those blisters will be completely dry and scabbed over by the next morning. Providing you didn't miss any, your poison ivy will be gone.


I used to do this (rubbing alcohol also works) just be VERY SURE not to get any of the oil on you... and burn or safley discard the paper towels you drain the blisters onto!! getting the oil onto you will spread it.


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

barnyardgal said:


> I an no doctor but what works for me with poision ivy/oak is 'liquid bandaid' or 'new skin' & you can find it in the bandaid section at Walmart or drug stores...
> 
> I mainly use the new skin (they both about the same thing) but it comes with a little brush & you brush it on the area you want to cover and it drys the ivy up & stops the itching..works great!!
> 
> ...


Thank you for posting that. I have a son that seems to get into it every year and it gets worse with time.


----------

